# B13 fog lights placement



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I just went from this










to this



















My fog lights are 5 or 6 inches off the ground I think it looks cool. Also I tried to align them with my headlights.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

need a day shot


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

that last pic looks pretty nice.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nice pics but i have no idea where the lights are now lol. im guessing below the bumper? idk day shots! :thumbup:


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Yup, I put holes in the bottom of the bumper and I ran an extra ground harness for each bracket. The fog light can adjust about 1 to 2 inches in height. I wanted them very close to the ground... for looks. Makes your car look like it's been dropped  specially if I turn on the parking lights only without the headlighs. You're looking at 400 watts of light. I will get more pics.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The next driving/fog lights I get will be the Xenarc X10 HID's I'll show you the power of 60 watts all together.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Daylight shots




























I paid 19 bucks for these fog lights and 12 for the 100W bulbs inside


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

HAH! ......living in illinois you think you'd know better 

my friend has done the same thing with his cougar. he has also lost 5 sets of fogs from snow and general parking. 


Good luck with that. :thumbup:


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

lol well did you teach him how to park or is he still paying for new fog lights... bent oil pan? I'm just kidding heh... I had those fogs for two years and they're cheap I would care if they're gone unless they take a chunk out of my front bumper then I'd be pissed.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ack
looks like those wouldnt last long against any road hazards

does look good at night tho


----------

